# Full Integration with Cablevision



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

While I recognize this would require major changes and coordination between the two companies (TiVo and Cablevision), this "feature" is long overdue. The most significant differences between the CV box and the Tivo box are:

1) Cablevision boxes tune to HD on standard channel numbers (2,3,4, etc) while Tivo (cable cards) need to tune to the 700 channels to receive HD signals (702,703, 704, etc)

2) On-demand programming is not available via Tivo

3) Two-way interaction is not available with Tivo


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ADG said:


> While I recognize this would require major changes and coordination between the two companies (TiVo and Cablevision), this "feature" is long overdue. The most significant differences between the CV box and the Tivo box are:
> 
> 1) Cablevision boxes tune to HD on standard channel numbers (2,3,4, etc) while Tivo (cable cards) need to tune to the 700 channels to receive HD signals (702,703, 704, etc)
> 
> ...


good luck still waiting for cox ondemand via tivo


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ADG said:


> While I recognize this would require major changes and coordination between the two companies (TiVo and Cablevision), this "feature" is long overdue. The most significant differences between the CV box and the Tivo box are:
> 
> 1) Cablevision boxes tune to HD on standard channel numbers (2,3,4, etc) while Tivo (cable cards) need to tune to the 700 channels to receive HD signals (702,703, 704, etc)
> 
> ...


1) This can be done by Cablevision. They set the map for the CableCARDs and could have 2,3,4, etc... forwarded to the HD channels if they wanted. They do this in Time Warner territories.

2/3) CableCARDs do not have two way communication. At one point they attempted to add it via CableCARD 2.0 but the cable companies wanted full control of the entire UI to make it happen. Not just the VOD part, but the entire UI, basically making devices like TiVo dumb boxes to run the cable companies software. The CE manufacturers rejected that and the standard was abandoned. Companies that do offer VOD on TiVo, like Comcast and RCN, do it via an internet gateway. Basically the cable companies write an app for TiVo, similar to Netflix, which talks to their VOD sever over the internet. Once you select a program they return the frequency it's playing on and your TiVo uses one of it's tuners to tune that frequency. This requires that the cable company itself cooperate with TiVo to develop the app and add the technology to expose their VOD servers to the internet. So far only Comcast and a few small regional providers have done that. I'm almost certain that if Cablevision wanted to do this TiVo would allow it, so the fault most likely lies with Cablevision and not TiVo. Apparently the upcoming Cox support is going to be 100% IP, so rather then using a tuner for traditional VOD they're going to stream the video over the internet connection instead. A lot of MSOs are looking at going this direction and if they do it will be a lot easier for them to develop apps for TiVo to use.

Also there is a committee convened by the FCC that is in the process of working on a replacement for CableCARD right now. One of the major requirements of this new standard will be to allow access to all features the consumer pays for. Although it'll likely be years before we see a final standard and deployment.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> 1) This can be done by Cablevision. They set the map for the CableCARDs and could have 2,3,4, etc... forwarded to the HD channels if they wanted. They do this in Time Warner territories.
> 
> 2/3) CableCARDs do not have two way communication. At one point they attempted to add it via CableCARD 2.0 but the cable companies wanted full control of the entire UI to make it happen. Not just the VOD part, but the entire UI, basically making devices like TiVo dumb boxes to run the cable companies software. The CE manufacturers rejected that and the standard was abandoned. Companies that do offer VOD on TiVo, like Comcast and RCN, do it via an internet gateway. Basically the cable companies write an app for TiVo, similar to Netflix, which talks to their VOD sever over the internet. Once you select a program they return the frequency it's playing on and your TiVo uses one of it's tuners to tune that frequency. This requires that the cable company itself cooperate with TiVo to develop the app and add the technology to expose their VOD servers to the internet. So far only Comcast and a few small regional providers have done that. I'm almost certain that if Cablevision wanted to do this TiVo would allow it, so the fault most likely lies with Cablevision and not TiVo. Apparently the upcoming Cox support is going to be 100% IP, so rather then using a tuner for traditional VOD they're going to stream the video over the internet connection instead. A lot of MSOs are looking at going this direction and if they do it will be a lot easier for them to develop apps for TiVo to use.
> 
> Also there is a committee convened by the FCC that is in the process of working on a replacement for CableCARD right now. One of the major requirements of this new standard will be to allow access to all features the consumer pays for. Although it'll likely be years before we see a final standard and deployment.


How would Ondemand fit into this since you are not charged unless you order a movie or watch free ondemand content?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The app the cable company develops handles the billing part as well. That's all part of what they expose via the internet. With the Comcast/RCN version, that uses a tuner, it basically works exactly like one of their own boxes. The only difference is that the communication that normally happens via DOCSIS over the coax happens via your TiVo's internet connection instead. The cable company has full control over the app, how it looks and what information it sends/receives from their servers. It's just using a slightly different method to transport the information. The Cox app will be pure IP, so it'll work more like their iPad app. It'll communicate with their servers over the internet and deliver the video over the internet as well. But I assume it has some way of knowing when to bill you for a PPV event as well.


----------

